# Zuviel Wasserflöhe ?



## w54wolle (6. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Foris !  
Hab da mal eine Frage betreffs der Wasserflöhe, welche man ähnlich wie es die Aquarianer tun, als Futter in den Teich gibt. Meines Wissens nach sind die Flöhe ja nicht nur Futter sondern sie helfen ja auch bei der Reinigung des Teichwassers. Jetzt habe ich mir die Frage gestellt "Kann man zuviele Wasserflöhe " in den Teich geben und womöglich Schaden anrichten ?  Ich habe gestern etwa 2 kg in meinen ca. 6500 L Teich gegeben und könnte das Morgen wiederholen, habe die Möglichkeit aber macht es auch wirklich Sinn ?

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## sigfra (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zuviel Wasserflöhe ?*

Hallo Wolfgang...

2 KG .....   .... 

... ich kann dir jetzt da keine Antwort drauf geben... das hört sich nur unwahrscheinlich viel an... bei 6500 Liter Volumen.... 

... aber du wirst schon noch ne befriedigende Antwort bekommen...


----------



## w54wolle (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zuviel Wasserflöhe ?*

Hallo Frank !
Habe bei der Menge (Flöhe) eher noch tiefgestapelt, momentan gibt es in unserem Weiher sehr viele davon und ich dachte, das es ja eigendlich nicht schaden dürfte. Aber ich will es doch lieber noch mal hinterfragen.

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## chromis (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zuviel Wasserflöhe ?*

Hi,

wenn Du Fische im Teich hast, dann macht es Sinn sie als Futter zu verwenden. Allerdings in im Übermaß, sonst landen alle im Filter und Sauerstoff verbrauchen sie ja auch. Ansonsten würde ich die frische Ware in Platten einfrieren und später nach Bedarf verfüttern.

In einem Teich ohne Fische genügt auch eine kleine Menge, die Vermehrung der Flöhe richtet sich dann eh nach der Wasserbelastung und schwankt auch je nach Jahreszeit.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## w54wolle (7. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Zuviel Wasserflöhe ?*

Hallo Rainer ! 

Danke für Deinen Hinweis   , habe ja 8 Koi's 2 Nasen und ca. 15 Goldfische im Teich also denke ich hat es doch Sinn gemacht  und das mit dem Einfrieren ist ja auch eine feine Sache  werd ich mir merken.

Schöne Grüße Wolfgang


----------

